# improved jumping?



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey, some of you have probably seen one of my previous threads of me jumping Lacy. I have taken your critique/suggestions from my old threads and other peoples. I think the result of my last threads a month or too, i look _much_ better. what do you guys think? thanks in advance


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a vertical, Daria.. LOL.
Landing looked a little rocky.. but how much can you expect? Lacy can't be amazing all the time! xD
But you looked GREAT! Although, if you're wearing a tank top.. couldn't you have used the outdoor? haha.


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

oops...guess i didnt look close enough lol. well....it was warm out, but too wet =P. thanks!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought you looked a lot better Daria! You waited for the fence and didnt get ahead! 
The only thing I have to say is when you were along the rail about to turn, think about slowing your body and squeezing and releasing. Do some halfhalts so she doesnt come to the fence so rushy. 

I thought you two looked really good! Ive been working with my new instructor and I feel like Im improving too!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you! yea, i noticed my turn too, not the best. glad to hear your improving too!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! It wasnt really your turn... it was just more of her resisting your hands. Once she softens her mouth you guys will be even better! She turning out to be a cute jumper!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

she just needs to tighten up those knees!(a LOT) lol


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

She looks great! great work.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

LacyLove said:


> she just needs to tighten up those knees!(a LOT) lol


 
Haha so does Winston. But a lot of times they jump the smaller ones sloppier with their front end it seems.


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

yea...even when we go higher she still doesnt do it much hehe


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

you have improved loads!  
Lacey is soo cute!


it did look like a crossrail though. The lines on the poles makes it look like a vertical but if u look closer it looks more like a crossrail


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you! its the poles/our eyes playing tricks on us!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Uh, I don't want to be hated for this.

You did push up, I could see that, but they way you did looked more like you were going up, not over the horses neck? I could be totally wrong, I'm not sure, but it seems like you bounced up. _Looked _like it, I can tell you didn't. Sorry... that's what I saw.  I have not seen your previous jumping so that makes a big difference as well. 

Don't think I'm saying it was bad, because it wasn't. Overall it's a nice picture.  Your leg looked pretty secure. (Unlike my fish-out-of-water one )


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

well your arent supposed to be on the horses neck, but thanks for your critique =]


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Eh. I said it wrong. Sorry. >.< I meant to say it like... oh never mind. I won't say it right no dount. :S


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone else?=[


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, the jump was basically a large canter stride, so not really much to say except you did stay in the tack, and didn't jump for your horse which is good. You do still stand in the stirrups too much and need to slightly close your hip angle.
Most of your problems now stem from not doing enough flat work, and having a stiff, inverted horse who is not on the aids. I highly recommend some dressage lessons to get you and your horse working as a team, and to get your horse working more effectively and safely to get over those higher fences, Good Luck!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks =]


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> You do still stand in the stirrups too much and need to slightly close your hip angle.


That's what I meant!  Your way better at explaining than me.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Well, the jump was basically a large canter stride, so not really much to say except you did stay in the tack, and didn't jump for your horse which is good. You do still stand in the stirrups too much and need to slightly close your hip angle.
> Most of your problems now stem from not doing enough flat work, and having a stiff, inverted horse who is not on the aids. I highly recommend some dressage lessons to get you and your horse working as a team, and to get your horse working more effectively and safely to get over those higher fences, Good Luck!


I agree


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Hey, watched your video. You look good and you have a really cute horse. The big thing I'd recommend is it looks like you have your hand a little too high coming to the fence. Put your hand down just a tad until you are ready to release when the horse jumps.


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you. she isnt mine, i lease her, but thanks! =]


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

aww. gonna miss lacy


----------



## BrittAnne (Jun 29, 2008)

I would def. try to not pump so much with your arms before the jump! Try keeping your hands still and if your horse needs more speed or energy try half halt with leg to bottle her up so she will pus off her hind end and make a rounder jump!


----------

